# Briga Heelan is painfully beautiful



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm usually not attracted to blonde women but this actress is so beautiful. She co-stars on a show called Ground Floor and looks sexy as hell.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Never heard of her before, but yes she is extremely attractive. Most young actresses are, though.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Eh


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Umm no. She's pretty ugly.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks pretty average to me. Half to the girls I see when I go clubbing are more attractive.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

She's got nice curves, but her face is average.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks like a geography teacher . It's funny how you had to include that 3rd picture in your post .. but I get what you mean . I love looking at women's feet .. especially when they've got nail polish . lol


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

why is there a random picture of her feet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nubly said:


> I'm usually not attracted to blonde women but this actress is so beautiful. She co-stars on a show called Ground Floor and looks sexy as hell.


Her left foot is flipping me off!


----------

